# Lawn dye for winter?



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Has anyone used and been happy with any of the available lawn dyes during winter dormancy?

Did they look good/believable?

Any turf damage?

Also concerned about walking of it after its down and potentially tracking it in the house.

Thoughts?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You need more than a dye. It is a paint that will stick through rain or snow. Watch out. It also sticks to clothing, fences, siding and sidewalks.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Rey. Assuming I can get it down without staining anything, it is safe for the turf?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yes if you buy lawn paint or turf paint it will be safe if applied correctly.
Application may be harder than anticipated.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Don't Do it !!! HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

lambert said:


> Has anyone used and been happy with any of the available lawn dyes during winter dormancy?
> 
> Did they look good/believable?
> 
> ...


I did it one year. It looks great for about a week. It was a waste of money do the how long it lasted. I applied it myself with a sprayer. And organic material that is sprayed can shift and you have to continually re apply it.

Will not do it again.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a couple gallons of Green Lawnger that a friend picked up at a deep discount. I may give it a try this year.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I used a lawn paint - it did fade a little over the winter but all in all looked great. I sprayed it on with a back pack sprayer which to forever to apply. Think I spent 6-8hrs total doing my front yard 14-15K over the course of 3-4 evenings


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> I used a lawn paint - it did fade a little over the winter but all in all looked great. I sprayed it on with a back pack sprayer which to forever to apply. Think I spent 6-8hrs total doing my front yard 14-15K over the course of 3-4 evenings


What product did you use, MrMeaner?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NC State just released a study on the topic. 
I will be doing it this winter :thumbup:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

lambert said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > I used a lawn paint - it did fade a little over the winter but all in all looked great. I sprayed it on with a back pack sprayer which to forever to apply. Think I spent 6-8hrs total doing my front yard 14-15K over the course of 3-4 evenings
> ...


I honestly don't remember - I have some left over at home and will check the brand. I can also say it works great if you have spring dead spot covering up the round dead areas left by that fungus.

I bought a 5 gallon bucket off the interwebs somewhere , so again will check the brand.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used Green Lawnger - worked great, lasted all winter, and was much less hassle than Rye. Scalp the Bermuda prior to spraying so it looks better.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That's what Ewing carries


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I've used Green Lawnger - worked great, lasted all winter, and was much less hassle than Rye. Scalp the Bermuda prior to spraying so it looks better.


Hey dfw, do you have any photos you can share? Thanks.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I've used Green Lawnger - worked great, lasted all winter, and was much less hassle than Rye. Scalp the Bermuda prior to spraying so it looks better.


How would scalping make it look better? I figured that would remove all of the leaf tissue needed to get good coverage.

+1 would love to see some pics if you have them.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Standby, I need to log into my computer at home.

ETA: If you don't scalp it or trim it a bit, it looks unkempt, imo. Also, it's at the end of the season, so it's a chance to lower the height a bit as it's been raised all season. These pics are back from the rotary days - but I wish I'd cut it a bit lower. In the end, the lawn dye will even paint the dirt. I'm also fully aware that these pictures might will dissuade plenty of TLF's from dye. :lol:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Which brand did you use and how much carrier agent?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Which brand did you use and how much carrier agent?


+1 on extra question for @dfw_pilot

Looks pretty good in IMO. Obviously lawn nuts like us are going to be able to tell it's paint up close. From afar, not so easy.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That was GreenLawnger, and I used almost a gallon on that ~ 1500 square foot area. I used a crappy brass tip but I bet a Teejet fan tip would work better and spray it more evenly wasting less of the dye. Which reminds me, cutting the grass down to an inch or less will also use less dye because there is less dead matter to cover. Buy a bit more than you think you'll need, because imo, you don't want any dead areas showing.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

That looks great, dfw!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That looks great. How did you keep it off the edging?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> That looks great. How did you keep it off the edging?


My wife held a long piece of cardboard from an old box while I sprayed the edges. Then she disappeared while I sprayed the interior of each section. It will stain, so go slow and be careful.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm thinking lawn dye for summer.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

http://www.caes.uga.edu/content/dam/caes-website/extension-outreach/commodities/georgiaturf/docs/se-turf/presentations/2012/2012-grady-miller.pdf

Best review I have found for turf paint.


----------

